# Wo sind die Quote-Knöppe?



## koifischfan (21. Apr. 2014)

Ich lese einen Beitrag und möchte einen Satz daraus zitieren. Also markieren und kopieren. Im Editor auf den Button  und den Text einfügen. Außer in diesem Forum. 

Aus den Smileys den Passenden raus zu suchen tut ja in den Augen weh. Zu knallig bunt und zu dicht. Einfach unmöglich.


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Apr. 2014)

Hallo koifischfan,

das zitieren ist eigentlich relativ einfach. Du findest den Zitierbutton rechts am Ende eines jeden Beitragsfeldes.
Siehe hier: 





Danach bist du im Postingfeld und Du hast den ganzen Text. Nun löscht Du die unwichtigen Teile und behälst das Hauptzitat, was Du zitieren möchtest.






Wenn noch was unklar ist, dann immer her damit.

lG
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Apr. 2014)

Hallo koifischfan,

zu den Smilies noch eine Anmerkung: Diese bunten Smilies scheinen jetzt durch das neue Forum neu dazugekommen zu sein.
Die alten Smilies allerdings, die wir bereits vorher im Forum haben sind ebenfalls vorhanden, Du musst einfach auf "Groß" oder "Klein" klicken, dann kommst Du zu den Smilies, die schon länger im Forum verwendet werden:





lG,
Daniel


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2014)

Daniel


----------



## koifischfan (21. Apr. 2014)

Die Zitierfunktion kenne ich, nutze sie aber kaum. Ich gehe mit Zitaten sparsam um, daher quote ich nie einen ganzen Beitrag.
Das neue Layout ist für mich völlig unübersichtlich. Jedes Mal suche ich das Datum eines Beitrages. Die Trennung dazwischen ist eigentlich keine. Das Lesen macht mir wirklich keinen Spaß. Bin daher hier nur noch selten hier unterwegs.


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Apr. 2014)

Hallo koifischfan,

Du hast doch nach dem Zitieren gefragt. 
Immer mehr Foren rüsten um. Natürlich ist es am Anfang nicht schön wenn Alles anders ist, aber das sind nun mal Schritte die getan werden müssen, wenn es keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr gibt, weil die alte Software eben überaltert ist und nichtmehr aktualisiert wird.

lG
Daniel


----------



## wusi (21. Apr. 2014)

Hallo! 

Das Zitieren geht doch jetzt recht einfach. 

Den zu zitierenden Satz mit der Maus markieren, und sofort erscheint ein kleiner Button "Zitieren" (direkt neben dem markierten Zitat).
Drauf klicken! Das kannst du beliebig oft wiederholen. Und wenn du einen Beitrag schreibst, klickst du unter dem Textfeld wieder auf "Zitieren". Dieser Button erscheint allerdings erst, wenn du wirklich einen Text zitiert hast. Und in der Klammer siehst du die Anzahlt der Beiträge/Sätze/Wörter bei denen du auf zitieren gedrückt hast.

LG


----------



## Dr.J (21. Apr. 2014)

koifischfan schrieb:


> Jedes Mal suche ich das Datum eines Beitrages. Die Trennung dazwischen ist eigentlich keine.



Hallo  koifischfan,
schalte einfach den Forums-Style auf "Kontrasti" um, dann hast du eine saubere Trennung zwischen den Beiträgen. Findest du ganz unten links in der blauen Leiste.

 

Dort findest du auch den "vb 3.x"-Style, wenn du den alten Style zurückhaben willst. Dieser wird aber nicht supportet.


----------

